# Arctic HD16



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

link below for pics and info. Asking $6,500 on CL but will take $5k if someone here wants it. 
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/hvo/d/hd16-arctic-sectional-snow/6384385141.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck, looks a lot nicer than some others I've seen.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good luck, looks a lot nicer than some others I've seen.


I'm really getting tired of the Craigslist morons educating me how they can get a brand new pro-tech/snobandit for less then what I'm asking


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I'm really getting tired of the Craigslist morons educating me how they can get a brand new pro-tech/snobandit for less then what I'm asking


Tell them to do so, it only handicaps your competition...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Good point. All my competition in my area is still clinging on to there old technology. Rubber pushers in every parking lot still. They think I am totally insane when I tell them how much I paid for my Metal Pless's,


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

did you sell it? im looking for something better than a pro tech but cant justify a metal pless.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The CL link is not working,


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

It’s sold


----------

